# Trapped and Exhausted



## tired123 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been married for 3 and a half years and have a 1 year old. Our first year of marriage was a living hell for me because of some "Pre" marriage infadelity that she had a hard time forgiving me for. I was a college student took advantage of college over going to class, if you know what I mean. But deep down I do know the core value of marriage and I have been 100% faithful since the day i figured out that this was the one for me. A year and a half into the marriage I had pretty much made up my mind to divorce but then the best thing of my life happened. She became pregnant and I couldnt have been happier, so divorce wasnt an option. The pregnacy periord was probably the happiest of our marriage but the last 6 months or longer I just feel like I cant win.

I am again back to the point of where I feel divorce is my only way to be ok again. The kicker is my son, who I love more than anything on this earth. I lost my father when I was 16 and have had a hard time dealing with his death even to this day. I have had a longing for the bond that we had and I really feel that bond with my son now and I dont want to lose that. I want to be a part of his life and she has made it appearnt that she would move away with him. 

Her view of our problems are 1. I work to much 2. I use smokeless Tobacco. 3. I work to much. When you see those, I know that they seam like some lame problems but the are big problems in my life. 

To address the problems, I do work to much but its not completely by choice. I own my own businesses and probably put in atleast 60 - 70 hours a week. I have to travel several times a month and when feasable I take the family and try to make a little mini vacation out of them. Everyday I get up get my son ready and take him to daycare, My wife has a part time job and usually picks him up after she gets done. I usually dont get home until 7-730 we usually eat dinner, play with our son and go to bed. She complains because i get home so late, and never spend time with my son. This I see as her being out of reality, times are tough and youve gotta do what you gotta do to get things done. This has been one of our big hang ups since weve been married. She grew up being use to eating dinner at 5 everyday. 

The next issue is my tobacco use, I know I have to quit i really do. But this is one issue that she nags and nags about. I have told here and would quite if she would just leave me the heck alone about. She'll say something like I havent said anything to you in a week why havent you quit and that leads to more arguments. 

I know im rambling but I just feel traped and exhausted. Please advise


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Work less and quit the tobacco.

I wish they were all this easy.

Seriously, do you get a day or two off a week?

Stop the chewing/dipping around your wife.

She isn't asking for the world here.
This is something you should be able to fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Tacoma. Geesh. What are the real issues? Do you need to work that much? My husband works a LOT but we still see him.


----------



## tired123 (Nov 26, 2011)

I dont dip around her. Im always off on sundays and some saturdays.


----------



## tired123 (Nov 26, 2011)

Work less = lose house, etc....


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

tired123 said:


> Work less = lose house, etc....


Work same = divorce

So make sat & sun a little better for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Eww, smoking is gross, but the chewing stuff is beyond gross. It makes peoples mouth look and smell like the stuff you clean out of shower drains.

Seriously get that out of your life!


----------

